# A few of my B&W



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

A sunrise






A cold day in D.C.





2009 Maryland State Fair





Jesse the Dog





D.C. Metro Station





Harpers Ferry, W. Va. (w/ a bit of bootleg HDR)





and an old wall in Harpers Ferry, W. Va. (w/ a touch of green)


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 25, 2010)

The second to last one is my favorite.  Very nice photo.


----------



## Ady (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm liking the train in the tunnel - particularly the front of it with the slight motion blur, looks very effective. Where was your focus point? Are the pillars on the left side too dark................can't make my mind up..................?


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

Ady said:


> I'm liking the train in the tunnel - particularly the front of it with the slight motion blur, looks very effective. Where was your focus point? Are the pillars on the left side too dark................can't make my mind up..................?




Focus point is whatever AF grabbed. I just got off that train and when it started rolling I turned and snapped a pic. I'm lucky it was in focus at all.


----------



## Ady (Apr 25, 2010)

chriswellner said:


> Ady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm liking the train in the tunnel - particularly the front of it with the slight motion blur, looks very effective. Where was your focus point? Are the pillars on the left side too dark................can't make my mind up..................?
> ...



LOL - just trying to bottom some focusing issues out in another thread!!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the first shot, and the last!~


----------



## mindy71183 (Apr 25, 2010)

Al of them are great, but my favorite has to be the railroad bridge at Harpers Ferry! A close second is the inside of the metro station.


----------



## ArA (Apr 26, 2010)

Excellent shots. I like the Metro shot the most....


----------



## Early (Apr 26, 2010)

In #3, you missed the most important aspect of the photo.  The people.

In the last 3, I have to give you an A for impact and composition, but a much lower grade for the extreme contrast.

#5 is my personal fav since it was obviously the most difficult to get.


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 26, 2010)

Early said:


> #5 is my personal fav since it was obviously the most difficult to get.



Just wondering, why do you think #5 was the hardest to get?


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 26, 2010)

Chris
I would think that #5 is tough because of lighting, and movement of the train. 

You definitely have a good eye, maybe even 2 of them.


----------



## Early (Apr 27, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Chris
> I would think that #5 is tough because of lighting, and movement of the train.
> 
> You definitely have a good eye, maybe even 2 of them.



Yes, that!  It would have been nice even if the train was at a stand still.  The movement just adds to it.  I also like the square format.  Nice touch!


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 27, 2010)

One more just for fun.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 27, 2010)

I really like the last of your first series and I think the addition of this "dirty green" adds to it. I quite like the effect. 
And the metro stations of Washington DC just ASK you to take photos in them, don't they? When we had our TPF Meet-Up in DC in April 2006, I couldn't but take photos in those stations, too!  But I don't think I ever took the time to convert any of those into B&W... Maybe I should work with existing photos a lot more...?!?!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 27, 2010)

I would love to see the EXIF on the metro shot.
Nice....


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 27, 2010)

MDWine said:


> I would love to see the EXIF on the metro shot.
> Nice....



Unfortunately I didn't have that optioned clicked when I uploaded to flickr. And the raw file is on my PC back in the states. 
But I believe this was right after I got off the train and turned on the camera.
If I had to guess I was prob on shutter priority @1/60. Auto ISO is responsible for that image having any kind of passable exposure.
I'm going to make a new thread for another DC Metro shot I took. One of my favs.


----------

